# fans of dystopian fiction



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

THE MEN WHO BUILT THE END is a new Dystopian thriller out on the 4th of November. 

It's available for the first three days on Amazon.com for free download. Check it out leave a review.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## kjoberk (Nov 6, 2013)

Got it (for free). Thanks for the recommendation. I'm always reading stuff on my kindle.


----------

